# Got A new Flowerhorn



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

A guy I new converted his 75G tank into a Mixed African Cichlid tank. However he had a 12" or so Flowerhorn he has raised since birth. It's Really nice, only cost Me 29 Dollars. What a Deal, And Agressive.... Wow, he's a mean one. His Coloring is a bit dark but his head looks good I think! What do you think?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

1 More Pic, Sorry baout the horrible Quality, But I suck at Pics and he made the mess on the glass.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think that guy is f*cking awesome. Truly a beautiful fish, nice thick chunky body. I like the color too.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I have to Give it Up to the Flowerhorns. he was in the tank 20 mins and already attacked and almost killed the blue gourami I left in there. I have never had a fish ajust so quickly to a tank. Very impressive. But I have to give Props to the guy who rasied him, rasied one helluva fish!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice fish







I want to get a flowerhorn someday


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dig that purple, cool fish.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

what a monster


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Busey,
He is beautiful







...A great specimen ........Nice Pick-up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that guy looks nice


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a mean lou han strain.. hard head fish, and still stressed


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

He looks like a bad ass. Nice pick up


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> looks like a mean lou han strain.. hard head fish, and still stressed


 You can tell he is stressed from the picks? Is he a Good Flowerhorn These Lou Hans? I was watching A flick tonight and every 5 mins or so he would take a run at the Barbs I put in there for him. Creates a damn wave! Already ate the blue gourami I put in with him. I put a 4 Line catfish in with him, and he seems ok just hides in the cave I made for him....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a mean lou han strain.. hard head fish, and still stressed
> ...


Yes, cichlids can change their colors quite dramatically depending on the mood. I personally am not sure whether that particular fish is stressed or not though, since the color schemes for FH can vary. But in general, darkness is the best indicator of mood. Light = frightened/stress, dark = confident/bold/happy, very dark = breeding


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice looking fish there.


----------

